# *UPDATED* When is All of the New Stuff Going to Ship?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 18, 2016)

```
The most asked questions about the new Canon EOS 5D Mark IV, EF 16-35mm f/2.8L III and EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II are when can I get one? and how much do they cost?</p>
<p><strong>Canon EOS 5D Mark IV</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>We’ve been told  that it will start shipping <del>sometime before October</del> in mid September. As you can see by the image above, the BG-E20 battery grip & 5D Mark IV kits are floating around the planet.</li>
<li>We haven’t been able to nail down cost in the United States, but we expect it to be between $3200-$3500 body only.</li>
<li>Body price in Canada will be $4299</li>
<li>Body price in Europe will be €3799 according to <a href="http://photorumors.com/2016/08/18/big-canon-announcement-on-august-25th-5d-mark-iv-camera-price-e3799/">Photo Rumors</a></li>
</ul>
<p><strong>EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>We expect this to ship at the same time as the EOS  5D Mark IV. We’ve seen the kits being available before the body only in the past. The kit with the EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II will be more expensive than the EF 24-70mm f/4L IS kit.</li>
<li>We don’t see any EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II kits in transit from the image above.</li>
<li>We have no information on the ship time or price for the standalone lens. We suspect it’ll be cheaper to get a “white box” version soon after launch.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>EF 16-35mm f/2.8L III</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>We’re told that this lens will start shipping sometime in October.</li>
<li>Cost is unknown at this time.</li>
</ul>
<p>We’ll update as soon as we hear more. Keep in mind, ship dates can change with the weather. Though we’re confident this is going to be a quick and successful launch like we saw previously with t he EOS 5D Mark  III.</p>
<p>Original image from post after the break.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/batterygripship.jpg"><img class="aligncenter size-medium wp-image-26472" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/batterygripship-728x250.jpg" alt="batterygripship" width="728" height="250" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/batterygripship.jpg 728w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/batterygripship-610x209.jpg 610w" sizes="(max-width: 728px) 100vw, 728px" /></a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Click (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: When is All of the New Stuff Going to Ship?*

I think the new one is the EF 16-35mm f/2.8L III


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: When is All of the New Stuff Going to Ship?*

Not getting anything, will wait for 6D replacement if it comes with Dual SD slots, decent 4k then I might upgrade else keeping my 70D for another couple of years.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: When is All of the New Stuff Going to Ship?*



Click said:


> I think the new one is the EF 16-35mm f/2.8L III


I'm on a typo roll today!

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## noms78 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: When is All of the New Stuff Going to Ship?*

Does this mean stock will be available in September?


----------



## suntoryboss_ (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: When is All of the New Stuff Going to Ship?*

is that just a photoshop render or the actual pic of the 24-105?


----------



## tron (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: When is All of the New Stuff Going to Ship?*

I didn't notice the "Canon EOS 5D Mark IV" in bold and I got a shock thinking that the new 16-35 would cost 3200-3500!!!!!!!!

OK I will get a shock but not .. that shock ;D


----------



## mclaren777 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: When is All of the New Stuff Going to Ship?*

I have three weddings to photograph in September so I really hope Canon gets the 5D4 out the door ASAP!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: When is All of the New Stuff Going to Ship?*



noms78 said:


> Does this mean stock will be available in September?



No. 

It means deliveries will begin to the 100K or so photographers who pre-ordered. Expect stock to be on the shelves after Christmas, maybe a little sooner if sales are slow, so if you want one, pre-order. B&H and Amazon tend to get more pre-orders than they can fill, they are the last place I'd pre-order a new camera. Since its full price everywhere, contact your local camera shop as soon as its announced, and put in your order, you may find that you get a camera sooner.


----------



## Tangent (Aug 18, 2016)

*OT: M news?*

Sorry, off topic for this thread, but any news of a new M body, with DPAF perhaps?


----------



## adventureous (Aug 18, 2016)

When the 5DII came out my local camera shop was saving them for the local newspaper first, then the public. I went to Best Buy and got it before the paper did.


----------



## kbastomi (Aug 18, 2016)

115.708 INR translated to 1731 USD..... : :


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: OT: M news?*



Tangent said:


> Sorry, off topic for this thread, but any news of a new M body, with DPAF perhaps?



I have some M information that will be coming in the next week or so. For now, it's the 5D4's moment. 8)


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 18, 2016)

kbastomi said:


> 115.708 INR translated to 1731 USD..... : :



That's before the 2 or 3 markups by the time it gets to the consumer.


----------



## xseven (Aug 18, 2016)

So ... If I open a really big store and I get stock from Canon ... a 5D MKIV ... will be delivered to me for 1700 dollars???
Anyone up for a partnership? we open the shop online ...


----------



## laksh1965 (Aug 18, 2016)

With the Indian Custom Duties and Profit Markup, it will be around $3500/-. 

I have checked with local canon dealer and they are not taking any pre-orders of now in India.


----------



## GuyF (Aug 18, 2016)

Looking at the image on the main page, each entry shows "w/o WI-FI". Will the 5D3 ship with without wifi enabled in some regions?


----------



## smorgo (Aug 18, 2016)

GuyF said:


> Looking at the image on the main page, each entry shows "w/o WI-FI". Will the 5D3 ship with without wifi enabled in some regions?



I spotted that worrying detail, too. 

The 5D3 will always ship without WiFi enabled. The 5D4, on the other hand...


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 18, 2016)

GuyF said:


> Looking at the image on the main page, each entry shows "w/o WI-FI". Will the 5D3 5D4 ship with without wifi enabled in some regions?



Correction above.

Good eye, though. Without Wi-Fi = it is region-limited by FCC / regulatory clearances or something? They wouldn't gate certain functions by region with firmware, would they, and they certainly wouldn't carry 2x the inventory to have a with / without wifi version, so what's going on?

- A


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 18, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> GuyF said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at the image on the main page, each entry shows "w/o WI-FI". Will the 5D3 5D4 ship with without wifi enabled in some regions?
> ...



6D was the same. had a wifi and non wifi / gps version.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 18, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> GuyF said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at the image on the main page, each entry shows "w/o WI-FI". Will the 5D3 5D4 ship with without wifi enabled in some regions?
> ...



The kits are marked (WG) which means Wifi and GPS. Cameras marked (N) do not have wifi or gps.

The (No Wifi) we believe to mean that the W-E1 is not being shipped with the item. This is true for EOS 6D shipping details as well. The new EOS 7D Mark II kits do not show this, as they'll be coming default with the W-E1.


----------



## smorgo (Aug 18, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> The kits are marked (WG) which means Wifi and GPS. Cameras marked (N) do not have wifi or gps.
> 
> The (No Wifi) we believe to mean that the W-E1 is not being shipped with the item. This is true for EOS 6D shipping details as well. The new EOS 7D Mark II kits do not show this, as they'll be coming default with the W-E1.



*Confused*

In that image, they're all have (WG) and all have (w/o WiFi); both the bodies and the kits.


----------



## wockawocka (Aug 18, 2016)

3799 Euro = 3300 GBP

Ouch.


----------



## smorgo (Aug 18, 2016)

wockawocka said:


> 3799 Euro = 3300 GBP
> 
> Ouch.



You can blame Brexit for £300 of that.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 18, 2016)

smorgo said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > The kits are marked (WG) which means Wifi and GPS. Cameras marked (N) do not have wifi or gps.
> ...



Read what i said again about the W-E1


----------



## smorgo (Aug 18, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> Read what i said again about the W-E1



OK, so to check my understanding, (WG) means Wifi and GPS capable. GPS will presumably be built-in, but the W-E1 is needed to enable WiFi? So no shooting to SD memory card if you're using WiFi (other than any memory that might be on the W-E1)?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 18, 2016)

smorgo said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Read what i said again about the W-E1
> ...



No.

5D4 = wifi & gps built-in (WG)

7D2 = no wifi, requires W-E1, which will come with it going forward.

(w/o wifi) means that the W-E1 is not being shipped with that particular EOS camera. The 1dx2, 5d4, 6d all show (w/o wifi). the 7D Mark II does not show this.


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 18, 2016)

kbastomi said:


> 115.708 INR translated to 1731 USD..... : :



surprising how much markup happens before it gets into our hot little greedy hands.


----------



## smorgo (Aug 18, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> No.
> 
> 5D4 = wifi & gps built-in (WG)
> 
> ...



Ah! So (w/o WiFi) doesn't mean without WiFi. It means without the W-E1 adapter?


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 18, 2016)

smorgo said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > No.
> ...



Right. one would presume the cameras that have WiFi on-board wouldn't need that W-E1 adapter. 

That W-E1 adapter very much appears to be a 7D2-specific aftermarket hack to unlock wifi in a brand at mid-lifecycle. But the notion (as I understand it) that you can't write to that slot like Eye-Fi can means that it won't work in an 80D or Rebel as that's the only slot they have.

So the only other camera that would benefit from that W-E1 is the 5D3, which also has one SD and one CF slot. But I'm guessing the 5D3 will not get the ability to work with the W-E1 because Wifi is very much a reason to upgrade to the 5D4. It's not a major reason to upgrade, but I doubt Canon would bother unlocking this functionality in a 4+ year old rig that is about to be obsoleted / sold to depletion. 

i.e. If (say) 100 people would upgrade from a 5D3 to a 5D4 solely because of wifi, they will never offer wifi on the 5D3 via firmware + W-E1. They'd rather sell 100 5D4s than (say) 1,000 more W-E1 adapters to 5D3 owners.

- A


----------



## hne (Aug 18, 2016)

wockawocka said:


> 3799 Euro = 3300 GBP
> 
> Ouch.



Even worse: the rupees are only €1525 and digital cameras are not subject to import duties to the EU. Either there is 150% margin to be split across distributors, resellers and tax authorities or there is something odd going on. You'd have to have 40% for distributor, 40% for reseller and the highest VAT in europe (Hungary) of 27% for this to work out. I though the margin on electronics was low?


----------



## jeantro (Aug 18, 2016)

nobody is surprised of its price

it would cost about the same price as the 5DS-R

really weird


----------



## dolina (Aug 18, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> kbastomi said:
> 
> 
> > 115.708 INR translated to 1731 USD..... : :
> ...


The distributor pricing probably excludes import duties, sales tax, operational overhead and misc fees.

Nice to see the pre import price of these items for once.

I do agree pricing will be at par with with the Mark III at $3,499


----------



## unfocused (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: When is All of the New Stuff Going to Ship?*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> noms78 said:
> 
> 
> > Does this mean stock will be available in September?
> ...



That's pessimistic. The 1DX II was available almost immediately after release. Not in large quantities, but still available. Adorama, B&H, Amazon and Best Buy would get small shipments in, sell out and then in a week or so get another shipment. 

Since the 1Dx II sells far fewer bodies than the 5D IV and is much more expensive, I expect that major retailers are more conservative in the number they order and Canon is probably more conservative in the volume they produce. 

I fully expect that you will be able to get it from major retailers without too much of a wait after it is released. You'll just have to pay attention to see when it is in stock and then order. The big four (Amazon, B&H, Adorama and Best Buy) all have the 1DxII in stock today, so there is no reason why you would have to wait until 2017 to get a 5D IV.


----------



## Wick (Aug 18, 2016)

Why did the product list show the camera w/o WiFi?


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 18, 2016)

Wick said:


> Why did the product list show the camera w/o WiFi?



Read page 2 of this thread. The 7D2 wifi adaptor release is confusing things a bit.

The 5D4 will have wifi onboard.

- A


----------



## mclaren777 (Aug 18, 2016)

Wick said:


> Why did the product list show the camera w/o WiFi?



Because it's probably like the Canon 6D, which had a non-wifi model in some countries.

I think it might have even been cheaper, but not by much.


----------



## pj1974 (Aug 19, 2016)

*Re: OT: M news?*



Canon Rumors said:


> Tangent said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, off topic for this thread, but any news of a new M body, with DPAF perhaps?
> ...



I am very interested in the 5DIV, and what Canon has pulled together for that body. I expect it will be a very capable, much loved 35mm work-horse for many 'togs. It certainly is 5DIV 'season' - and right to shine the spotlight on this much anticipated camera.

However, what I am more interested in, is the M information... thanks CR for indicating we'll have some new M news within the next week or so! With a few APS-C bodies and capable lenses (both EF-S and EF) I have no current desire to move to 35mm format. APS-C is the ideal balance for me. 

If the next M model has DPAF, and a sensor similar to the 80D, that would be very attractive to me! Particularly if it can use EF-S / EF lenses... there are a few great EF-M lenses I may look at too... but the current M mdoels don't tick enough boxes for me.

So... back to the 5DIV (aka '5D4')... what's it gonna have!
#LookingWithInterest
#LovingMyCanonAPS-Cs

Regards, all... happy Friday and wishing you all a great weekend.

Paul 8)


----------



## Destin (Aug 19, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> kbastomi said:
> 
> 
> > 115.708 INR translated to 1731 USD..... : :
> ...



I suspect that's Canons actually manufacturer costs (for minimum insurance coverage) not the wholesale price that a retailer buys the stock at.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 19, 2016)

*Re: OT: M news?*



pj1974 said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Tangent said:
> ...


same here...... looking for a decent compact body that could use some of my lenses.....


----------



## subratasenn (Aug 19, 2016)

laksh1965 said:


> With the Indian Custom Duties and Profit Markup, it will be around $3500/-.
> 
> I have checked with local canon dealer and they are not taking any pre-orders of now in India.



I checked with a Canon dealer and he told me that the date Canon 5D Mark IV will go on sales is either 5th September or 8th September. They will know the exact date by tomorrow. August 27th is the date when 5D Mark IV will be launched in India by Canon India in New Delhi through a Press Conference.

The dealers are not sure of the exact pricing yet. They are talking about a ball-park figure of INR 2,60,000/- ($3880) with the lens and INR 2,20,000/- ($3280) for body only. They are expecting to know the maximum retail price (MRP) by Monday.


----------



## Hector1970 (Aug 19, 2016)

€3799 would put me off considering pressing the button on this. 
It's an incremental upgrade only.
You can get the 5DIII for €2000.
If you were thinking of upgrading to full frame the 5DIII is an all-round great camera.
Back at the time of the 5DII to 5DIII there were flaws to fix.

The new camera will appeal to APS-C users looking to upgrade or those still on a 5DII.
I'm sure there are plenty of 5DIII's coming to the end of life too.
Canon are good at judging the market. 
Not attractive enough for me. I think with a 5DIII my money is better spent on getting to better locations rather than better gear if I want to take better pictures.


----------



## vscd (Aug 19, 2016)

The price is for the "early-adopters" and seems to be fairly down to $3200 in Spring 2017. Don't forget... the price depends on the market, so just don't buy it right after kickoff.

If I remember that Canon wanted $1600 for the 24-70L f4 IS when it came out, $790 for the 24mm 2.8 IS / 28mm 2.8 IS or the 24-70 2.8L II for $2600.

Now they are down with more real prices...


----------



## xps (Aug 19, 2016)

Received an newsletter from an professional canon shop with an offer to become an premium member to receive one of the first 5D IV released in Germany. No price mentioned, no release date - but release will be imminent.

Phoned with the shop manager (I know him) and he sees the pricing equal to the 5DS R body only and beeing available around 4 weeks after the end of Photokina if you preorder. Big quantities before X-Mas.
But this is not proofed, as they are not allowed to confirm before offical release.

3700€ will be expensive. It is 30% more than US price, if I got the right one.


----------



## xps (Aug 19, 2016)

vscd said:


> The price is for the "early-adopters" and seems to be fairly down to $3200 in Spring 2017. Don't forget... the price depends on the market, so just don't buy it right after kickoff.
> 
> If I remember that Canon wanted $1600 for the 24-70L f4 IS when it came out, $790 for the 24mm 2.8 IS / 28mm 2.8 IS or the 24-70 2.8L II for $2600.
> 
> Now they are down with more real prices...



Sir, 1 1/2 years after the 5DsR release the price is still 3500€ here in Germany. 5% sunk in this time. So, expect an long waiting time...
In foreign countries the price will sink earlier, but then you will loose CPS warranty. So, if you have a lot of expensive gear, you have to decide yourself if you let Canon drain your wallet more or not


----------



## jeffa4444 (Aug 19, 2016)

Based on the Euro price and the fact Canon whilst wanting a premium also need to be competitive this is the landscape based on the largest UK dealers pricing:- 

6D body only £ 1,249
5D MKIII 2,299
5DS 2,699
5DSr 2,899
5D MKIV 3,199 (This was the launch price for the 5DSr)

Competition:-

Nikon 610 £ 1,299
750 1,699
Df 1,899
810 2,139

Sony A7 II 1,349
A7S II 2,899
A7R II 2,999

Anything more than this and barring early adopters / disciples they will lose sales the hike in prices due to brexit (nothing has actually changed yet shows the madness of the market) has already lowered sales and the UK is still a key market globally.


----------



## smorgo (Aug 19, 2016)

xps said:


> 3700€ will be expensive. It is 30% more than US price, if I got the right one.



VAT. US prices are without Sales Tax. EU prices are with VAT.


----------



## xps (Aug 19, 2016)

smorgo said:


> xps said:
> 
> 
> > 3700€ will be expensive. It is 30% more than US price, if I got the right one.
> ...


Yes,Sir. But normally only 20%


----------



## smorgo (Aug 19, 2016)

xps said:


> Yes,Sir. But normally only 20%



Yes, which brings the pre-tax price to within 10% of the US price, which is typical. 

It's a fact of life; in part, justified by the additional consumer protection afforded by EU legislation. People are always shocked by the headline prices, but if we're going to use them as the basis for comparison, it's important to understand the differences.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Aug 19, 2016)

jeffa4444 said:


> Based on the Euro price and the fact Canon whilst wanting a premium also need to be competitive this is the landscape based on the largest UK dealers pricing:-
> 
> 6D body only £ 1,249
> 5D MKIII 2,299
> ...


Looking at the above pricing. Canon I feel sure will move the 6D MKII up to the pricing level of the Nikon D750 / Df and may well drop in a Rebel type basic F/F camera more along the lines of the T6s & possibly using older technology with the same type of build quality.


----------



## vscd (Aug 19, 2016)

xps said:


> vscd said:
> 
> 
> > The price is for the "early-adopters" and seems to be fairly down to $3200 in Spring 2017. Don't forget... the price depends on the market, so just don't buy it right after kickoff.
> ...



I looked at the 5D Mark III, which is the better comparision, I think. But maybe spring is a bit too early. So you're right. But expect it to be $500 less in the early summerdays...

http://geizhals.de/?phist=744163


----------



## IglooEater (Aug 19, 2016)

Hmm, at 4200$can, with tax puts it at 5Kcad. I could easily buy 2 5D III's on the used market and have enough left over for a nice lens. :'(


----------



## Maiaibing (Aug 19, 2016)

IglooEater said:


> Hmm, at 4200$can, with tax puts it at 5Kcad. I could easily buy 2 5D III's on the used market and have enough left over for a nice lens. :'(


Impressed. I can only shoot one camera at a time. But to each his own... Hope my 5DIV makes great pictures (good lenses are nice though).


----------



## GuyF (Aug 19, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> Correction above.



Thanks 

My excuse for the typo is I had a lousy day at work - have you ever battered your head off a brick wall by attempting to explain a simple thing to a brainless manager? People get promoted to a level at which they become incompetent and he made the grade a few years ago. :


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 19, 2016)

xps said:


> smorgo said:
> 
> 
> > xps said:
> ...



sure and what's your additional distrution costs, taxes,etc as well added in there as far as the "cost of doing business" in europe.


----------



## tron (Aug 19, 2016)

GuyF said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Correction above.
> ...


+100000000000000000

There is a cake, a stupid manager, a smart manager and Hercules.
Question: Who is going to eat the cake? 
Answer: The stupid manager. The other two are mythical persons ;D ;D ;D


----------



## GuyF (Aug 19, 2016)

;D


----------



## hajiaru (Aug 19, 2016)

jeantro said:


> nobody is surprised of its price
> 
> it would cost about the same price as the 5DS-R
> 
> really weird



in dubai : Canon EOS 5D Mark III Body USD 2,123 Canon EOS 5DS R Body USD 2,858 Canon EOS 5DS USD 2,559 .


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: When is All of the New Stuff Going to Ship?*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> noms78 said:
> 
> 
> > Does this mean stock will be available in September?
> ...



Nah. I never pre-ordered and was able to get high demand stuff like 5D2 or 24-70 2/8 II right away. Just gotta hit the right places and you'll get one in plenty of time for fall sports, weddings, foliage, etc, first week of release.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Aug 23, 2016)

dilbert said:


> xseven said:
> 
> 
> > So ... If I open a really big store and I get stock from Canon ... a 5D MKIV ... will be delivered to me for 1700 dollars???
> ...



they won't deliver it to you AGAIN
the first time they don't know what you will do


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 24, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> kbastomi said:
> 
> 
> > 115.708 INR translated to 1731 USD..... : :
> ...



That will be a FOB price, it means the cost at the point of departure when ownership is changed. The buyer will be responsible for the international freight charges as well as the insurance and import taxes and duties. Then there is the importer/distributor costs, adverts, sponsorship, storage , insurance and redistribution costs. Then there is the dealer costs and hopefully a profit. All told the dealers won't make more than a few hundred dollars, if that, per body.


----------



## Rejay14 (Aug 24, 2016)

$5625 USD for the 1DXII in Canada with CPS Platinum right now.. just sayin' 
 Stirring the pot with G.A.S.


----------



## rpritch (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: When is All of the New Stuff Going to Ship?*



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > noms78 said:
> ...



Has anyone done a pre-order directly through Canon USA? What kind of time frame would this offer versus B&H or Amazon?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: When is All of the New Stuff Going to Ship?*



rpritch said:


> Has anyone done a pre-order directly through Canon USA? What kind of time frame would this offer versus B&H or Amazon?



Canon ships Cameras to dealers ahead of the release date. Everyone is supposed to hold any received early and ship on the same date. Canon ships on the same release date, so there is no difference.

However, I have seen that B&H gets more orders than then can fill on popular new models, so some end up waiting for subsequent shipments. Your local camera dealer will get one for you, and you won't have to wait for shipping. They are the same price, so if you want it sooner, go local.


----------



## Dave Del Real (Aug 24, 2016)

In Japan it's the 25th, are we hours away from an announcement?


----------

